# Software > OpenWrt >  Kismet σε OpenWRT και Debian

## dimkasta

Έκατσα και έγραψα το guide γιατί δεν βρήκα κάπου συγκεντρωμένη πληροφορία για το kismet.

Το σύστημα που θα περιγράψω έχει την εξής δομή:

kismet_drone: Είναι ο "εργάτης" που ψάχνει τα πακέτα από το wifi interface.
kismet_server: Είναι ο εξυπηρέτης που συνδέεται στα drones και μπορεί να δεχτεί συνδέσεις.
kismet_client: Είναι ο "πελάτης" που συνδέεται στον εξυπηρέτη και δίνει το τελικό GUI.

Μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν όλα στο WRT αλλά αυτό που έκανα εγώ είναι:

Μόνο το drone τρέχει στο WRT και τα άλλα από κάποιο άλλο linux

Πάρτε λοιπόν το πληκτρολόγιο και στρωθείτε...

Η εγκατάσταση προϋποθέτει wrt54g με openwrt και pc με debian, καθώς και δυνατότητα σύνδεσής τους στο internet. 



```
kismet_drone

Αφού συνδεθείτε είτε με ssh είτε με telnet, δίνεται

ipkg install kismet

Άν όλα είναι όπως πρέπει θα κατέβει το kismet και θα εγκατασταθεί.
Άν γράψετε kismet_drone, θα πάρετε ένα μήνυμα λάθους.
Πρέπει να βάλετε στο /etc/kismet_drone.conf τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις.

Οπότε δίνεται

vi /etc/kismet_drone.conf

Και αλλάζετε τις ρυθμίσεις.
Για περισσότερα σχετικα΄με τη χρήση του vi editor δείτε στο www.drinet.net/openwrt

Στις επιλογές που εμφανίζονται αλλάξτε τα εξής...

allowedhosts 10.0.0.0/8 (επιτρέπει σύνδεση από όλο το δίκτυο)
source=wrt54g,eth1,wrt54g (αυτό προτείνουν τα sites. Εγώ έπρεπε να βάλω wrt54g,prism0,wrt54g)

Αφήνουμε τα άλλα όπως έιναι και δίνουμε για να το σώσουμε
[esc] :x [enter]

Άν τρέξετε τώρα το kismet_drone θα τρέξει δίνοντας στο τέλος gathering packets.
```



```
kismet_server

Από ένα μηχάνημα με debian δίνουμε 

apt-get install kismet

και πάλι θα τα κατεβάσει και θα εγκαταστήσει τα πάντα.
ανοίγουμε το kismet.conf δίνοντας 

vi /etc/kismet/kismet.conf

suiduser=root

source=kismet_drone,10.38.122.1:3501,drone (Προφανώς αλλάζεται την ΙΡ στη δική σας που τρέχει το drone)

Κλείνουμε και σώζουμε και πάλι με 
[esc] :x [enter]

Τρέχουμε το kismet_server και λογικά θα δούεμ κάτι σαν 
awaiting connections.
```



```
kismet_client

Άν θέλουμε τον client σε μηχάνημα διαφορετικό από τοu server, κάνουμε πάλι
apt-get install kismet

Δίνουμε 
vi /etc/kismet/kismet_ui.conf

και δίνουμε

host=10.38.122.2:2501 (Όπου ΙΡ δίνεται την ΙΡ του server)

κλείνουμε και σώζουμαι με 

[esc] :x [enter]

Τρέχουμε τον client ενώ φυσικά τρέχουν και ο server και ο drone 
Λογικά θα δούμε το GUI του kismet...
```

Άν ξέχασα κάτι plz provide input

Δημήτρης

----------


## koki

Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχετε δει και εάν είναι χρήσιμο:

http://kismetwireless.net/blog/?entry=/ ... C7FagN.txt

Από τα σημερινά news μου  ::  

Εάν αποδειχτεί άχρηστο, ας σβηστεί το post μου από το Tutorial.

----------


## acoul

> Έκατσα και έγραψα το guide γιατί δεν βρήκα κάπου συγκεντρωμένη πληροφορία για το kismet.


good work !!

----------

